# 2003 Sentra SE-R



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

I've been trying to find the release date for the 2003 model Sentra, does anyone know if any information has been released on the date? 
Also, would you still recommend the SE-R and Spec-V to your friends / family? I've read numerous postings concerning paint and oil issues, are you still happy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

I just bought an SE-R two weeks ago. I love this car! It took me four months to figure out which car I wanted to get. Ultimately, the SE-R is the best car for the amount you pay for. 

I'm unaware of the oil issues, but I am experiencing the paint one. I commute 40 miles each way five days a week - I just got my first paint chip on the front. I figure I can spot that up later, but in the meantime get the leather nose mask. The paint issue is forgiveable. Perhaps down the road, I can revamp the paint job, but I really don't know enough at this point.

The car handles well and is fun to drive. Throw in a sunroof, Audio fanatic package, and even ABS and side airbags - you'll still make it under 20K.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

nice job in getting the se-r, i think i'm going to swing in that direction too. the messed up thing is you can''t get a moon roof without getting an automatic trans. anyways how much did you end up paying for the car (just curious)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

I have nothing but good things to say about my Specv. I had no problems with paint, oil, or tranny like some other people. Alos the Aftermarket for this car is just starting and is only going to get better. So, in my opinon get the SpecV.

Later,
Anthony


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

mine is one of the Spec V's produced durring that so called "bad production run" I think its all BS. I've never been down more than a 1/2 quart of oil. Just check the oil from time to time like you should anyway. As for the paint... choose your battles, its bad, but the car is great. Go for it. Got to say i'm happy i bit the bullet, its a fun car.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

Speaking about paint, paint is going to chip anyway from various things. I mean paint isn't going to last forever.

Later
Anthony


----------

